# Goldfischteich anlegen?



## Eibisch41 (30. Nov. 2009)

Guten Tag.
Möchte mir nächstes Frühjahr eine kleinen Gartenteich bauen,wo ich Goldfische und __ Shubunkin halten kann,auch überwintern.Welchen Platzbedarf , sollte solch ein Teich erfüllen vom Volumen ,Tiefe und Technik?Was ist zu beachten bein Bau eines Goldfischteiches?
Kann man fertige Teichbecken dazu verwenden? Welches Wasservolumen sollte ein Fertigbecken haben ?Welcher Filter,UVC  und Pumpe wären zu empfehlen?Wie sieht es aus mit einen Folienteich welche Maße müßte dieser haben?
Wer hat schonmal das EcoSys -Teichrandsystem verwendet,für gleichmäßige Teichränder beim Folienteich?Was kostet mich solch ein Anlegen des Garteteiches?
Viele Fragen.Würde mich freuen über Antworten zum Projekt Goldfischteich.
Grüsse __ Eibisch.


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Goldfischteich anlegen?*

Hallo __ Eibisch,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns am Teich.

Viele Deiner Fragen können wir mit einem Beitrag beantworten - guckst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24378

Die meisten Fertigbecken sind zur Fischhaltung nicht geeignet, weil sie zu flach und zu klein sind. Hier wirst Du meist erst bei den teureren GFK-Becken fündig.

Welcher Teich für Dich wirklich geeignet ist, hängt auch von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab. Die Kosten variieren natürlich erheblich - abhängig von Größe, Material und Ausstattung. 
Du kannst z.B. mal bei www.naturagart.de schauen, dort werden Komplettsets für Folienteiche inkl. Pflanzen angeboten. Da kannst Du schon einen ersten Eindruck über die Preise gewinnen. 
Hinzu kommt bei Fischhaltung meistens noch Technik (Filter, Pumpe, etc.) - aber auch das läßt sich erst genau benennen, wenn Größe und Besatz feststehen.

Von Vorteil ist es immer, wenn ein bisschen handwerklichen Geschick und der Wille zum Selbermachen vorhanden sind. Und für einen gelungenen Teich braucht es vor allen Dingen Geduld.

Der Winter ist lang, deshalb kann ich Dir erst einmal eins empfehlen: Lesen, Lesen, Lesen!


----------



## hadron (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Goldfischteich anlegen?*

Hallo __ Eibisch,

ich habe bei meinem Teich so ein Randsystem eingesetzt um einen Abfall des Geländes auszugleichen. Einfach zu verarbeiten und keine Beanstandungen. Ich habe an der maximalen Höhe 20 cm verwendet. Wenn die Teichfläche nicht allzu gross ist (wegen Wasserdruck) kannst Du aber sicher auch bis 40 cm gehen.


----------



## Eibisch41 (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Goldfischteich anlegen?*

Hallo Jörg.
Eine Frage zu dem Teichrandsystm.Wie wird das Teichrandband an den Kunstoffpfählen befestigt?Und was bedeutet die Null-Linie des Teiches,kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen.In welchen Abständen hast du die Pfähle gesetzt? Wo bekommt man solch ein Teichrandystem zum günstigen Preis?
Grüsse Dieter.


----------



## hadron (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Goldfischteich anlegen?*

Damals hab ich bei teichfolie-hamburg.de bestellt, aber ich würd nun nochmal googeln, vielleicht findest du was günstigeres inzwischen. Zum befestigen nimmst du einfach ganz normal Holzschrauben aus dem baumarkt 3-4 x 40-50 mm. Abstand wird mit max. 75 cm empfohlen - ich hab 50 cm genommen.

Mit Nulllinie ist der Wasserspiegel gemeint. Ich hab den Teichrand gut 2 cm über dem geplanten Wasserspiegel gesetzt - inzwischen würde ich aber eher 3 cm empfehlen, da sich durch evtl. Falten der Folie (nachdem sie sich mit etwas Schmutz gefüllt haben) das Wasser rauszieht (Kappilareffekt).

den Wasserspiegel kannst du sehr genau mit einer Schlauchwaage (10€ im Baumarkt) bestimmen und entsprechend die Pfähle auf gleiche Höhe bringen. Die Randfolie dann beim festmachen an der höchsten Stelle zuerst mit den Schrauben fixieren und VOR jedem weiteren festschrauben am Pfahl mit der Wasserwaage auf Niveau bringen.


----------



## Eibisch41 (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Goldfischteich anlegen?*

Hallo Jörg.
Vielen Dank für deine Auskünfte.
Grüsse __ Eibisch.


----------

